# Elements of Magic, Who can I bribe for a copy?



## mroberon1972 (Sep 23, 2003)

No, really.  I purchased the original when it first came out, and even with the problems the first had (balance issues, mostly) I want this as well.  How much for a prerelease copy?  

On that same note, how about the revised edition of 4CTF?  

Come on, I'll let you see my prerelease information on Modern Awakenings...   

Please?

***Whimper*** <sound of gamer going into release withdrawl...>

Mr. Oberon
"All right!  Nobody move!  I have a wallet, and I know how to use it!!!"


----------



## HellHound (Sep 23, 2003)

The revised FCTF (FCTF Modern) is in layout as we speak.

As for the revision to EoM, you'll just have to wait, but I think it's worth it.

BTW, here's a new (brief) consumer review of Elements of Magic on RPGNow:

http://www.rpgnow.com/product_reviews_info.php?cid=8786&reviews_id=1676&


----------



## mroberon1972 (Sep 24, 2003)

Don't make me burst into tears.  It's not pretty, and tends to make people nearby VERY uncomfortable.    

In reply to your reasonable and understandable call for patience, I must give the time honored response:

GIMMIE GIMMIE GIMMIE GIMMIE!!!!  
<nasal whine> But I want it nowwwwww!!! </nasal whine>

Thank you...

Mr. Oberon
"But, I am acting like an adult!  At least all the ones I know..."


----------

